# was haltet ihr von heinos Album



## Skipper81Ger (29. Januar 2013)

Es geht um das aktuelle "mit freundlichen grüßen". Hab's gerade bei amazon bestellt fürs Auto xD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Es geht um das aktuelle "mit freundlichen grüßen". Hab's gerade bei amazon bestellt fürs Auto xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroX360 (29. Januar 2013)

Das ist so bescheuert das es wieder gut ist.
Bin da ehrlich gesagt auch am überlegen mir die aus jucks zu bestellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2013)

Mutig ist es was er da macht, aber mein Fall ist es nicht.


----------



## Dartwurst (29. Januar 2013)

Gerade eine Kostprobe gefunden:Neues Album - Schlagersänger Heino mimt den Rocker - Kultur & Live -Musik - Hamburger Abendblatt. Nein Danke


----------



## turbosnake (29. Januar 2013)

Heino - Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Hörproben aller Songs) - YouTube

Haus am See klingt recht ähnlich zum Orginal, also von der Stimme.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (29. Januar 2013)

Ja. Richtig ernst nehm ich das jetzt auch nicht. Die meisten originale find ich echt gut. Heinos Musik find ich bisher ok. Aus jucks kann ich's mir auf jedenfall anhören...vielleicht hab ichs auch nur bestellt weil sich momentan darüber alle so künstlich aufregen und weil ich eh gerade CDs bestellt habe.


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2013)

Gekauft für die nächste Party... leider geil


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, die werde ich mir fürs Auto auch mal zulegen


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Januar 2013)

Hmmm.... Meine Großmutter hat mal zu mir gesagt, Ihr werdet auch irgendwann mal, wenn Ihr älter seid, Heino hören....

Ich habs Ihr nicht geglaubt...


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

wieso macht der sowas? braucht der wieder geld oder was?


----------



## maltris (6. Februar 2013)

Mein Gesicht als ein Bekannter mir auftrug mal bisschen daovn zu hoeren: :O

Mein Fall ist es aber auch nicht, jedoch interessant was er da fuer Musik macht. Hatte wohl einen bisschen falschen Eindruck.


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2013)

Ich find das echt mega  Lief sogar am Samstag auf ner 800 Leute Party


----------



## KastenBier (6. Februar 2013)

Vorallem, das Album schlägt ein wie eine Bombe. Mittlerweile ist in den Download Charts einer bekannten Seite auf Platz 1 gelandet. Viele junge Leute, so wie mich, finden es auch garnicht so schlimm wie anfangs erst suggeriert wurde. Wenn er da seinen Spaß dran hat, meinetwegen.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

ich hab es mir heute mal angehört... es ist nicht schlecht... aber ich find es hart, dass der n album rausbringt, ohne überhaupt nen eigenen text zu schreiben


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2013)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich hab es mir heute mal angehört... es ist nicht schlecht... aber ich find es hart, dass der n album rausbringt, ohne überhaupt nen eigenen text zu schreiben


 
Ist wahrscheinlich besser so


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Februar 2013)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ich hab es mir heute mal angehört... es ist nicht schlecht... aber ich find es hart, dass der n album rausbringt, ohne überhaupt nen eigenen text zu schreiben


 
Er macht es wie jeder heutzutage.. Wer schreibt denn selber noch Texte? Ich find dem seine Idee genial.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

Er hat den Vorteil gegenüber den Originalen das er halt wirklich singen kann.
Naja abkupfern ist ja mittlerweile Usus, aber er hat es ja für sich etwas angepaßt was den Song dann teilweise gewöhnungsbedürftig erscheinen läßt.


----------



## Arvanor (7. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es einfach klasse. Lief bei meinem Kollegen im Auto und ich habe dezent gegrölt. Würde es mir selber zwar nicht kaufen aber mal so im Radio ist imo okay. Ich weiß auch nicht, warum sich z.B die Ärzte oder Rammstein aufregen. Ist halt Heino.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2013)

Das war wohl nur ein PR Gag.


----------



## halili (7. Februar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Es geht um das aktuelle "mit freundlichen grüßen". Hab's gerade bei amazon bestellt fürs Auto xD



Hallo,

ich finde das ganz witzig.
Die Lieder sind im Original
fast alle gut.

Gruß


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2013)

Klasse  ...

Da bin ich wohl zu engstirnig und festgefahren, aber so nen Müll hab ich selten gehört.

Ich sag nur ... Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten. Dieses "ich mach mal ganz was anderes (was aber überhaupt nicht zu mir passt)" geht mir auf die Nüsse.

Wäre ja fast so, als würden Cannibal Corpse "Schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuß" vertonen.

Ist aber nur meine äußerst subjektive Meinung. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu alt für so nen Mist.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Februar 2013)

Kauft euch lieber JBG2. Die Musik ist wenigstens "real". Bei dem Heinomüll krieg ich ja Krebs.


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. Februar 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Kauft euch lieber JBG2. Die Musik ist wenigstens "real". Bei dem Heinomüll krieg ich ja Krebs.


Ich glaube das hier die wenigstens es ernsthaft meinen und die Heinomukke eher aus Spaß holen/hören.
Und nebenbei erwähnt könnte man nun behauptet JBG2 ist doch dieses alles gleich klingende HipHop/Rap Müll?
Mit super schlechten Text... Könnte man jetzt so weiter führen aber jedem das seine sag ich da.
Generell als Müll betiteln würde ich es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

Es muss ja keiner Heino mögen, es war einfach nur ein netter Gag. Gut ich würde mir den Silberling nicht kaufen da ich auf das Covern nicht so stehe. JBG2 ist aber auch nur Abfall, die Schnuller - Hippy - Hoppys locken ja nichtmal ne tote Katze hinter dem Ofen vor.


----------



## deadmoonwalking (14. Februar 2013)

Fakt ist: Er ist super erfolgreich damit und er hat es allen gezeigt die über ihn gespottet haben... Heino der alte Player hat sie alle gerippt...


----------



## YuT666 (14. Februar 2013)

@ZeroX360:

Eben ... die Geschmäcker sind verschieden & alle Meinungen hier sind immer subjektiv und bar jeglicher Diskussion. Jeder soll hören was er will und fertig.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (14. Februar 2013)

Deine Großmuttter wollte dir nur Angst machen (@Tommi1), damit du dir die Hände wäscht und die Haare kämmst bevor du aus dem Haus gehst . Ansonsten, - ich bin 54 u. 
war 10 Jahre alt als der seinen Angriff auf guten Geschmack + Kultur begann. Damals hab´ich Heino hassen gelernt; - mittlerweile ist er mir schon lange egal; - u. ich höre den
bis heute nicht . 
- Greetz -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2013)

Ja das waren früher harte Zeiten wo man selbst in der Disco Sendung die Schlagertrolle ertragen mußte die eher in die Shitparade gepaßt hätten. Er ist der Urvater von den Men in Black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bärenmarke (14. Februar 2013)

Also ich finds lustig 

Und mfg von ihm ist meiner Meinung nach bedeutend besser als das Original


----------



## bne93 (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich es doch ein wenig belustigend finde. Also kein positives "Jo, das ist kreativ und witzig" sondern eher "oh gott, ist das sein ernst?" 

Also insbesondere der Flow im Rappart von Songs für Liam hats mir da echt angetan, selbst Microsoft Sam hätte das nicht seltsamer betonen können.


----------

